# How to Remove Scuff Marks and Scratches on Camera Viewing Screen



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

As is typical of me, one digital compact camera was just not enough and I am now putting together a small (well, at the moment, anyway) collection of digital cameras representing the history of the more general type of small digital compact camera, from its inception until today.

This morning, I picked up a Vivitar 7022 camera which features 7.1 megapixels and a viewing screen rather small by today's standard; I believe this model came out in about 2010. The camera is in good condition but there are quite a few scuff marks and light scratches on the viewing screen. I therefore wonder if I can polish out these marks in the same way that an acrylic watch crystal can be polished, or is the plastic a different type of material requiring a different approach. I don't want to start using an abrasive cream as I would on a watch crystal in case it makes things worse, so I am asking here for advice on this from the Forum's photography experts.

Many thanks in advance for any help with this query.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Always said:


> As is typical of me, one digital compact camera was just not enough and I am now putting together a small (well, at the moment, anyway) collection of digital cameras representing the history of the more general type of small digital compact camera, from its inception until today.
> 
> This morning, I picked up a Vivitar 7022 camera which features 7.1 megapixels and a viewing screen rather small by today's standard; I believe this model came out in about 2010. The camera is in good condition but there are quite a few scuff marks and light scratches on the viewing screen. I therefore wonder if I can polish out these marks in the same way that an acrylic watch crystal can be polished, or is the plastic a different type of material requiring a different approach. I don't want to start using an abrasive cream as I would on a watch crystal in case it makes things worse, so I am asking here for advice on this from the Forum's photography experts.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any help with this query.


 Honour, I have a much older Olympus C220 which had some marks on the LCD screen. I used a little Polywatch with a soft lens cloth and it's come up pretty well. I believe these screens are quite thin, though, so you'd have to be careful with anything too abrasive. If you search "camera lcd screen scratched" there's a lot of suggestions on photography forums about dealing with scratches.

Last time I looked the C220 was working, but I just put two AA batteries in it and the cover won't stay closed. I did get it to start up briefly by holding the cover shut, but it cut out almost straight away and it took a lot of fiddling to get the lens to retract again so I could close it up. I was going to say you'd be welcome to it, but I don't think it's much use, unless you fancy trying to fix it.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Very helpful reply from you, dear @spinynorman, as always. :thumbsup:


----------

